# Tapatalk Pro: very nice



## editor (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm really impressed with the latest version (Android), especially the way it shows pic previews in the new posts view. I prefer that view to the desktop version, to be honest. 

Anyone else feeling the love?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHD


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 12, 2014)

Yep, use it all the time for forum viewing and it seems to get better with every update.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 13, 2014)

I had the ipad version, and really liked it, then they removed the notifications from it!

Its still on my iphone, but not ipad.


----------



## Zack Murray (Jan 13, 2014)

Just downloaded Tapatalk, never used it before and by the looks of it, U75 is the only site I visit that has the plug-in installed. Will definitely keep this for on-the-go browsing though, love the Dark View. Wish more sites would have a dark skin rather than making everything plain white, strains the eyes like no other.


----------



## Winot (Jan 14, 2014)

The iPhone version crashes at least every other day. 

Don't like the picture preview either - that guy in a blazer is always staring at me from the Hamlet thread!

Also can't ignore people/threads. 

So grump, basically. That said, still better when using a phone than the web version.


----------



## dervish (Jan 15, 2014)

Since I installed tapatalk I have been on urban much more. I only have urban and xda on it at the moment, but it is very good for keeping up with threads. I would like some way of syncing the notifications though, it can get annoying to read something on the phone and then again on the web version.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jan 18, 2014)

I have used one or two forum apps on my android devices but I just prefer using forums including this one through the browser (in request desktop version). What are the advantages of using a forum application over going through a browser?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2014)

Bit of a bump but I have just switched back to this again at it is much improved [emoji41]


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2014)

Zack Murray said:


> Just downloaded Tapatalk, never used it before and by the looks of it, U75 is the only site I visit that has the plug-in installed. Will definitely keep this for on-the-go browsing though, love the Dark View. Wish more sites would have a dark skin rather than making everything plain white, strains the eyes like no other.



I use the dark view too - its so much easier on the eye.  And I tell myself it reduces battery use as it isn't lighting up the whole screen, although no doubt that is nonsense.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2014)

How does one switch on the dark view? Will have another look now


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2014)

Ah, found it. Did not like it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Ah, found it. Did not like it



You get used to it - it is easier to use I think, at least for me.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2014)

I like the smilies [emoji449][emoji218]


----------



## MBV (Jul 8, 2014)

Is this free now?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 8, 2014)

I think it looks a lot better. It doesn't appear to count likes properly though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 9, 2014)

I spoke too soon. After exiting the app it now just takes me to a page to search for forums but never allows me to view any.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I spoke too soon. After exiting the app it now just takes me to a page to search for forums but never allows me to view any.



That can't be right


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 9, 2014)

Exit out of it by pressing the back button on your phone repeatedly (rather than the home button) and see if you can get back in again.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Exit out of it by pressing the back button on your phone repeatedly (rather than the home button) and see if you can get back in again.



No issues here


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 9, 2014)

It made me create an account which wasn't needed previously and now it just takes me to a page where I can search for forums by keyword which does fuck all and if I choose to skip it it takes me to a page where I can search forums by topic. If I do what it asks there I end up back on the page where I can search by keyword again. 

What a lump of shit.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> It made me create an account which wasn't needed previously and now it just takes me to a page where I can search for forums by keyword and when that's done it takes me to a page where I can search forums by topic. If I do what it asks there I end up back on the page where I can search by keyword again.
> 
> What a lump of shit.



I fear you are doing it wrong


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 9, 2014)

Reinstalling appears to have done the trick.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2014)

Not sure if this is related but since I installed Tapatalk my phone has been playing up a bit  it might be unrelated but trying to think what is causing it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 28, 2014)

'kin hell. I don't like the update. What's with the hideous blue colour and no apparent way to change it?


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 16, 2014)

The latest update won't even let me browse by forum.  

There's 'trending', participated, subscribed, notifications, timeline but I can't browse by forum. 

Is this now like facebook where they deliberately find ways to piss you off as often as possible?


----------



## Dan U (Dec 16, 2014)

new tapatalk is fucking terrible. they have also removed a load of forums for having 'adult content' at the behest of Apple who threatened to stop carrying it on their appstore if they didn't.

hopefully the nekkid thread isn't visible to apple or it possibly could fall foul.

it takes a whole heap of clicks to get to 'new posts' on urban and i am considering binning it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 16, 2014)

I've found the forums now. You have to click a very well hidden triangle that is totally separate from all the other options. If it works, be sure to break it.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 16, 2014)

It's now proper shit.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 16, 2014)

It is. Both aesthetically and practically.


----------



## Epico (Dec 16, 2014)

Can't seem to turn the avatars off on the topics. They're not on the threads themselves, thankfully.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 16, 2014)

You can get rid of avatars? Never seen that option tbh. I want to know who they're paying to make it shit. Fucking orange grey and light blue ffs.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 16, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I've found the forums now. You have to click a very well hidden triangle that is totally separate from all the other options. If it works, be sure to break it.



Are you on Android? where exactly is this cos I can't find it


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 16, 2014)

BigTom said:


> Are you on Android? where exactly is this cos I can't find it


It's the little triangle slightly to the left of the circle with the arrow on it at the top of the screen when looking at time line.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 16, 2014)

Anywhere to the left of that actually so clicking Urban75 in that screen works too.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 16, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> It's the little triangle slightly to the left of the circle with the arrow on it at the top of the screen when looking at time line.



Cheers, but it's not there on my samsung  are you on android? clicking urban75 does nothing, I have a lightning bolt to the left of the circle with the arrow (think this is actually a clock), the lightning bolt is "trending", the clock is "timeline" then I have unread, subscribed and participated, no triangle or forums.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 16, 2014)

This is on a Galaxy S3 using Android. The funny thing is, I went back to tapatalk from Forum Runner because it let me upload pics where as FR was useless for it. But it's just refused to let me upload the screen grab I took because the file was too big. 

On mine the zigzag (trending) is lower down the screen next to the clock (timeline). I'm talking right at the top of the screen. There's three horizontal lines on top of each other on the right, then a circle slightly to the left, and then a weird triangle thing to the left again which opens up the forum choices....?


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 16, 2014)

You have to be on an exact screen for it. Not reading notifications. Exit out, go back in and on that screen only. It's proper bullshit.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 17, 2014)

It's a mess.  I'm not liking it either. Too many hipster symbols and not enough words. And I like to surf forums discreetly when out and about and that's a bit tricky when it renders a giant Urban75 banner at the top.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 17, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I've found the forums now. You have to click a very well hidden triangle that is totally separate from all the other options. If it works, be sure to break it.



IF you press and hold the U75 logo in the top left it opens the forums. 

It seems every time they update it, they change too much in one go, so it's really confusing and just as you work it out, they change it massively again


----------



## BigTom (Dec 17, 2014)

Got it, thanks citizen and kitty 
The triangle doesn't appear for me until after I've pressed urban75 to bring the drop down menu up, and previously I was trying to press where it says urban75 in big letters above the trending/timeline/etc buttons.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 17, 2014)

Well this is awful.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 17, 2014)

It's actually managing to piss me off more and more rather than just getting used to it. 

The main problem with Forum runner (that made me change) was that it was crap for showing photos/pictures. 
Half the ugly mug or naked threads pics would be missing. 

I'm wondering whether to go back though.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

I really don't like the new look on Android tablet.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 17, 2014)

kittyP said:


> It's actually managing to piss me off more and more rather than just getting used to it.
> 
> The main problem with Forum runner (that made me change) was that it was crap for showing photos/pictures.
> Half the ugly mug or naked threads pics would be missing.
> ...



Same here. I prefered FR but couldn't upload photos (not that I often do, but TAT (good abbreviation!) was always on standby for that) so eventually moved away from FR. The last update was shit and I was just getting used to it and they've updated again and made it shitter. It's like Facebook all over again. But without the endless wankers.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> I really don't like the new look on Android tablet.


Dunno if you saw my earlier post but apple are making them drop forums they deem inappropriate as well. 

Hopefully it won't happen here.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Dunno if you saw my earlier post but apple are making them drop forums they deem inappropriate as well.
> 
> Hopefully it won't happen here.


What the fuck should have that to do with Apple? Is that them being all moral again?


----------



## Dan U (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> What the fuck should have that to do with Apple? Is that them being all moral again?


Yeah. They are requesting tapatalk block sites carrying 'adult content' or they are saying they won't carry the app in their store. 

It's happened to another forum I use, they have been taken off and tapatalk can't do anything about it. I've seen the correspondence with the admin as they posted it up. 

Wankers.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 17, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Same here. I prefered FR but couldn't upload photos (not that I often do, but TAT (good abbreviation!) was always on standby for that) so eventually moved away from FR. The last update was shit and I was just getting used to it and they've updated again and made it shitter. It's like Facebook all over again. But without the endless wankers.



I can't upload photos with tappatalk either. 
Have just got used to using photbucket on my phone. 

With forum runner I couldn't see other peoples pictures or photos posted but I can in tappatalk.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 17, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Yeah. They are requesting tapatalk block sites carrying 'adult content' or they are saying they won't carry the app in their store.
> 
> It's happened to another forum I use, they have been taken off and tapatalk can't do anything about it. I've seen the correspondence with the admin as they posted it up.
> 
> Wankers.



Well hopefully it will just boost the profile of android/non apple stuff rather than actually effect peoples ability to access forums on there phones over all.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 18, 2014)

kittyP said:


> Well hopefully it will just boost the profile of android/non apple stuff rather than actually effect peoples ability to access forums on there phones over all.


It doesn't matter how you got to tapatalk, if apple say no its removed from all routes.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 18, 2014)

Also the likes have become hearts ffs ;D


----------



## kittyP (Dec 18, 2014)

Dan U said:


> It doesn't matter how you got to tapatalk, if apple say no its removed from all routes.



What, so if you're using tappatalk on your samsung, you can't view forums that apple say no to?


----------



## Dan U (Dec 18, 2014)

kittyP said:


> What, so if you're using tappatalk on your samsung, you can't view forums that apple say no to?


Yes, because tapatalk is the same app regardless of how you have bought it. 

I've never bought any app from Apple but the forum is now gone as they have asked it to be taken off and I got it from Google play. 

It's unlikely to happen here I hope just raising it as it's annoying generally.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 18, 2014)

It feels like everyone else is talking about a different program to me. It's really confusing.

My tapatalk has thumbs for likes, doesn't have the weird triangle icon mentioned above, and has easy access to any section I want. To browse all forums I just click the urban logo to open the sidebar, choose browse, then pick a forum.

Are most people on iPhones here? That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 18, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Yes, because tapatalk is the same app regardless of how you have bought it.
> 
> I've never bought any app from Apple but the forum is now gone as they have asked it to be taken off and I got it from Google play.
> 
> It's unlikely to happen here I hope just raising it as it's annoying generally.


Not necessarily. They could make the forum available for Android phones but not Apple. The two programs are distinct, and could have distinct forum lists.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 18, 2014)

Quote:
Most likely these forums were removed from the Tapatalk catalog because of Apple's recent resurgent hardline stance against apps that contain porn (or other objectionable content). 


While we tried to fight them on the fact that it was nearly impossible to discover this sort of content in Tapatalk, unless you knew exactly what to look for, we discovered that their screeners have an extensive list of sites/search terms to test against our app and managed to find even the most obscure communities that contain adult content, even user generated/contributed adult content.


After being taken down from the iTunes app store 24 hrs, we were told to remove all "adult" content forums from Tapatalk, or face Apple removing us from the iTunes app store entirely for good.


We continue to try to keep a dialogue going with Apple on this topic, but until their policy allows this type of content, any community that has publicly accessible adult content cannot be supported at this time.

Above should be in a quote


----------



## Dan U (Dec 18, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> It feels like everyone else is talking about a different program to me. It's really confusing.
> 
> My tapatalk has thumbs for likes, doesn't have the weird triangle icon mentioned above, and has easy access to any section I want. To browse all forums I just click the urban logo to open the sidebar, choose browse, then pick a forum.
> 
> Are most people on iPhones here? That's the only thing I can think of.


Don't update!


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 18, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Don't update!


There's no update available for me anyway. But thanks.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 18, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> It feels like everyone else is talking about a different program to me. It's really confusing.
> 
> My tapatalk has thumbs for likes, doesn't have the weird triangle icon mentioned above, and has easy access to any section I want. To browse all forums I just click the urban logo to open the sidebar, choose browse, then pick a forum.
> 
> Are most people on iPhones here? That's the only thing I can think of.



No I am not on iphone. 
You probably have it set to not automatically update and have not manually updated it for a while.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 18, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> There's no update available for me anyway. But thanks.


I heart this post Fez909


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 18, 2014)

kittyP said:


> No I am not on iphone.
> You probably have it set to not automatically update and have not manually updated it for a while.


Nope. It's a brand new phone (two weeks old), so that's the most out of date I can be.

Here's how it looks for me:


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 18, 2014)

Dan U said:


> I heart this post Fez909


----------



## Dan U (Dec 18, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Nope. It's a brand new phone (two weeks old), so that's the most out of date I can be.
> 
> Here's how it looks for me:


That's how it was before. When it was ok.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 18, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Nope. It's a brand new phone (two weeks old), so that's the most out of date I can be.
> 
> Here's how it looks for me:



My phone is only about a month or two old.
It (stupid me) automatically updated a few days ago.
It looks totally different to that now.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 18, 2014)

Dan U said:


> That's how it was before. When it was ok.


Maybe the update isn't compatible with my phone for whatever reason. Strange.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 18, 2014)

kittyP said:


> My phone is only about a month or two old.
> It (stupid me) automatically updated a few days ago.
> It looks totally different to that now.


Mebbe I can back this version up for you (& others)?


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 18, 2014)

It's unusable now. A terrible, terrible update.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 18, 2014)

The old Tapatalk pro is still here https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHD


----------



## dervish (Dec 18, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Nope. It's a brand new phone (two weeks old), so that's the most out of date I can be.
> 
> Here's how it looks for me:



Living on the edge 1% battery life and still managed to take a screenshot, I like it! 

I also hate the new tapatalk, they seem to have put a lot of effort into making it unusable.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 18, 2014)

dervish said:


> Living on the edge 1% battery life and still managed to take a screenshot, I like it!
> 
> I also hate the new tapatalk, they seem to have put a lot of effort into making it unusable.


screenshot -> start up airdroid -> connect to the phone from pc -> upload the pic


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 18, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> The old Tapatalk pro is still here https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHD


Not found.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 18, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> Not found.



Link works for me.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 27, 2014)

It's stopped working completely now. Just says 'experienced a problem and needs to close' on every launch attempt.

Can you get a refund on a product that the dev decides to break at a later date?


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> The old Tapatalk pro is still here https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHD


Excellent - it's back to normal again!


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 27, 2014)

Says 'item not found' for me.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 27, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Says 'item not found' for me.



Did you ever pay for tapatalk pro? I think that might be why it works for some people and not others.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Did you ever pay for tapatalk pro? I think that might be why it works for some people and not others.


That's what I was thinking too...


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm fairly sure I did, but perhaps not. Anyway, there's only one tapatalk that comes up now with a play store search. It said there was an update so I updated and it's still crashing on launch.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 27, 2014)

http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/tapatalk-inc/ was linked to from the tapatalk forums and has the 4.9.5 apk on it. I can't vouch for its authenticity though, so use at your own risk.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/tapatalk-inc/ was linked to from the tapatalk forums and has the 4.9.5 apk on it. I can't vouch for its authenticity though, so use at your own risk.


Are users moaning about the new shiny version on that forum?


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 27, 2014)

The new shiny version that doesn't even work.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Are users moaning about the new shiny version on that forum?


Oh yes


----------



## Riklet (Dec 27, 2014)

The new tapatalk update is fucking BULLSHIT.

Utter crap. One of the worst updates ever.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 30, 2014)

Aaarrrggghhhh! What just happened? This is impossible to use!

I hate change.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 9, 2015)

New release. I've literally just installed it but it seems to be a touch better then the last.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 9, 2015)

It least it's finally stopped saying 'Happy Holidays' every time I open the app - only took until almost mid February


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 9, 2015)

That _looks _miles better now, but in terms of functionality it's pretty much the same - still got that daft massive thing at the top and still going back to tapatalks menu and failing to load/refresh 50% of the time. Definite improvement though. At least you can reply and other options directly from time line now.


----------



## dervish (Feb 11, 2015)

I've entirely given up using it at the moment, I can use the web version for the limited amount of forum browsing I do on the phone and it just doesn't have enough reason for me to struggle to use it.


----------



## Redeyes (Mar 5, 2015)

Just a heads up to the admin here, you can now change the header in Tapatalk so it doesn't she that generic default one on the home page


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

I've just got a new phone and am stuck with the this dreadful new version. Is it even possible to browse forums?


----------



## Redeyes (Apr 10, 2015)

editor said:


> I've just got a new phone and am stuck with the this dreadful new version. Is it even possible to browse forums?


I've been using the latest version for a month or so now, it does get easier with time. Honest


----------



## BigTom (Apr 10, 2015)

editor said:


> I've just got a new phone and am stuck with the this dreadful new version. Is it even possible to browse forums?



on android, on the home screen, you browse the forums via a dropdown menu in the top left, where it says "urban 75"


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

BigTom said:


> on android, on the home screen, you browse the forums via a dropdown menu in the top left, where it says "urban 75"


Nope. Nothing there. But the good news is that I've found the older Tapatalk Pro on my phone - but it won't find urban75 if I search for it. Any idea how to fix that?


----------



## BigTom (Apr 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Nope. Nothing there. But the good news is that I've found the older Tapatalk Pro on my phone - but it won't find urban75 if I search for it. Any idea how to fix that?



not a clue, sorry, not got the old one to look at either.
When I said the home screen, I mean the one with the timeline/newposts/whatever else in it, not the tapatalk home screen, are you on android? It might be totally different on iphone.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 28, 2015)

Has anyone had a problem replying to threads on tapatalk for iPad..... My keyboard disappears all the time.... The app is effectively being rendered useless


----------



## Winot (Jul 29, 2015)

I've pretty much given up on Tapatalk and switched back to Safari, even on my phone.


----------

